# new michigan member



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

hi there craig


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome! What part of Mi?


----------



## mrlongshot (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm still a new Michigan guy myself. I'm in the Howell area


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome from the Flint area!!


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

welcome youll love it


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* cmccorkle. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

cmccorkle said:


> new member learning how to use site


welcome to A/T where ya at in MI. i am in Muskegon


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

im in wexford county


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BuckRubnMI (Sep 5, 2008)

New here to posting but long time lurker. Muskegon county is my home range.


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## Ron L (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to another Michigander. :wave:


----------



## cmccorkle (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for the welcome guys, i am from the corunna area which is inbetween flint and lansing


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi there neighbor I am in Ovid. P.M. me some time maybe we can shoot, Dan.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## cmccorkle (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks once again guys, this is a awesome site!!!!!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome! :cheers:


----------

